# Are 24khost Servers Down?



## loghash (Aug 29, 2013)

I have two sites hosted with them on a vps server. Seems like the server is down since 1 AM this morning. I cannot reboot or ssh onto it. Raised a ticket as well. 

Is anybody else seeing the same?


----------



## drmike (Aug 29, 2013)

Umm which location of theirs are you using?

Not seeing problems in New Jersey.


----------



## loghash (Aug 29, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Umm which location of theirs are you using?
> 
> Not seeing problems in New Jersey.


Thanks for your quick reply!

Location: South Bend IN


----------



## drmike (Aug 29, 2013)

Ahh that's the Colostore location outside metro Chicago...

Try email:

[email protected]


----------



## loghash (Aug 29, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Ahh that's the Colostore location outside metro Chicago...
> 
> Try email:
> 
> [email protected]


Thank You!, Sent an email. Will wait.. :/


----------



## Zach (Aug 29, 2013)

Must be an outage related to 24khost/Cloud3k specifically.  Not down over here.


----------



## drmike (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks @Zach.

Looks like Cloud3k's website is down too.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 29, 2013)

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=8820678&postcount=4



devonblzx said:


> We are in the process of replacing a switch on one of our racks that went bad. This left a few of our servers without network connectivity including our personal web/dns server.
> 
> Client DNS is hosted on a separate system and are spread out across two datacenters, so most client servers and DNS should be unaffected. I apologize for the delay, emails are not getting through properly.


----------



## loghash (Aug 29, 2013)

INIZ said:


> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=8820678&postcount=4


Sorry , but are 24khost and Cloud3K the same or owned by the same provider? Coz per the latest update on that thread :

devonblzx 

Web Hosting Master

 


Join Date: Nov 2005

Location: Michigan, USA

Posts: 3,435

 






The majority of systems are back online. One system is in the process of being restarted.




BTW, buffalooed, I got a reply from JJ : "I have been working with the tech we will be getting this moved."


----------



## Patrick (Aug 29, 2013)

loghash said:


> Sorry , but are 24khost and Cloud3K the same or owned by the same provider? Coz per the latest update on that thread :


'_Apparently_' they're different and 24khost have separate hardware


----------



## Damian (Aug 29, 2013)

For my service with them in Las Vegas:

Host xxxxxx.ipxcore.com failed the PING check. It is down as of Thu Aug 29 2013 05:43:06 GMT-7.0.

Host xxxxxx.ipxcore.com : PING is back up after 268 minutes of downtime as of Thu Aug 29 2013 10:11:48 GMT-7.0.

It's been going up and down daily for a couple of days, so it's good that they've replaced the issue.


----------



## drmike (Aug 29, 2013)

So they had outage in Indiana and Vegas is acting up? Ouch for them.


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 29, 2013)

INIZ said:


> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=8820678&postcount=4



This is why host should "host" their own site/support on different network at the very least.


----------



## Damian (Aug 29, 2013)

I've been their customer since Oct 10 2012 and this is the first occurrence of an extended outage with them. For the price I pay per quarter or whatever, works for me. The application that runs on their network is multi-homed and already endures outages without issue.



SeriesN said:


> This is why host should "host" their own site/support on different network at the very least.


It's easy to say things like this.

"Should" they have their site on a different network? Probably.

Is it viable as a budget host that they need to do so? Not really.


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 29, 2013)

Damian said:


> I've been their customer since Oct 10 2012 and this is the first occurrence of an extended outage with them. For the price I pay per quarter or whatever, works for me. The application that runs on their network is multi-homed and already endures outages without issue.
> 
> It's easy to say things like this.
> 
> ...



Come on man! A VPS on a different network? How much does it cost?I don't see it is costing anything more than $50/mo and that is pushing. You can get a VPS off BUYVM for example and get DDOS protection and all the goodies and can still be under $20/mo.


----------



## Damian (Aug 29, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Come on man! A VPS on a different network? How much does it cost?I don't see it is costing anything more than $50/mo and that is pushing. You can get a VPS off BUYVM for example and get DDOS protection and all the goodies and can still be under $20/mo.


You'd really put your client data on an easy-to-subvert VM?


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 29, 2013)

Damian said:


> You'd really put your client data on an easy-to-subvert VM?


Ok, KVM? 512mb-1gb ram is possible under $30/mo from reputable provider. Dedi? I have seen dedis as low as $30/mo from reputable providers.

Unless you need a beast size Dedi for your corporate size, it can't cost a fortune.


----------



## rds100 (Aug 29, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Come on man! A VPS on a different network? How much does it cost?I don't see it is costing anything more than $50/mo and that is pushing. You can get a VPS off BUYVM for example and get DDOS protection and all the goodies and can still be under $20/mo.


You could, then some idiot does a traceroute and comes bitching: "geez, what kind of company is this, they can't even host their own website, why should i trust them with mine"?


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 29, 2013)

rds100 said:


> You could, then some idiot does a traceroute and comes bitching: "geez, what kind of company is this, they can't even host their own website, why should i trust them with mine"?



Yeh, well bad for them for being an idiot. Atleast, clients can contact us when the whole DC hosting their server goes down.


----------



## rds100 (Aug 29, 2013)

You could provide out of band means for communication - like a phone number, twitter for announcements, externally hosted blog, etc.


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 29, 2013)

rds100 said:


> You could provide out of band means for communication - like a phone number, twitter for announcements, externally hosted blog, etc.


Ermehgerd! HOST XYZ NO PIKUP PHN, ME TWEET 2 MIN AGO, NO RPLY! THEY SCAM!


----------



## Damian (Aug 29, 2013)

rds100 said:


> You could provide out of band means for communication - like a phone number, twitter for announcements, externally hosted blog, etc.


We do this, though then we get bitching that they couldn't find our twitter twat or whatever it's called. Because, like every other company on the planet, ours follows the naming convention of twitter.com/<companyname>.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 29, 2013)

Damian said:


> You'd really put your client data on an easy-to-subvert VM?


This exactly.  I know a few companies are running at least their Solus masters, if not their billing platforms, on our nodes; and I'm honoured that they trust us this much.  But realistically - we've spent a long time building that reputation of trust (to the point that we still have some clients that bitch when we ask for permission to fix things rather than dive right into their VMs).. how many providers can you name that you would trust with such sensitive information?  Hell, that's why our stuff is in-house - sure we use our DoS filtering on our own stuff, but primarily because we absolutely refuse to let client info leave our hands.


----------



## drmike (Aug 29, 2013)

I'll vouch for 24khost, good company.  Services perform better than many competing offers.  Fairly good networks.

Being fair about things, the weak point like most low end style companies is the support.  It can be random and even slow.  Obviously someone is working around their life and sleep 

An outage like this should have been caught by proper monitoring software and notifications to the owners phone(s).


----------



## Alto (Aug 29, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Being fair about things, the weak point like most low end style companies is the support.  It can be random and even slow.  Obviously someone is working around their life and sleep


I think 24Khost outsource all support. Fairly sure the owner isn't particularly technical, so he's reliant on contractors or the DC's for support.


----------



## Zach (Aug 29, 2013)

Alto said:


> I think 24Khost outsource all support. Fairly sure the owner isn't particularly technical, so he's reliant on contractors or the DC's for support.


He has actually admitted to not being "technically" inclined, so I'm sure he won't argue with that.  I am fairly certain that he rely's on Devon from Cloud3k/RockMyWeb for everything "techical".  It's also probably not Colostore providing the support, though they are extremely hard workers and a bunch of great people.  Every time I'm at the DC they always give me a hand with whatever I need.  I even had the owner/President reply to my tickets personal just recently.


----------



## Damian (Aug 29, 2013)

I swear that the title of this thread was "Are Cloud3k servers down" earlier today... am I goofy on the junk?


----------



## Slownode (Aug 29, 2013)

I find it ironic how 24k is half-dead but I've had better uptime with them than most of the hosts I use.


Although it's getting ridiculous how long it's been comatose; hand-over, or partner, or get back in the game. I know lots of people who could run the show.


----------



## libro22 (Aug 29, 2013)

24K support and billing do not respond to my tickets since Aug. 25. Although I'm happy that my backup servers are still online, I think I need to move away now.


----------



## drmike (Aug 30, 2013)

Are folks with 24khost still down?  Support and other stuff including tickets still unresponsive?


----------



## Slownode (Aug 30, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Are folks with 24khost still down? &nbsp;Support and other stuff including tickets still unresponsive?


I've never been down, both of my VPS work... I'm guessing one or more of his deds failed and he hasn't brought them back up.


----------



## libro22 (Aug 30, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Are folks with 24khost still down?  Support and other stuff including tickets still unresponsive?


Yeah still no reply, unfortunately.


----------



## drmike (Aug 30, 2013)

BTW: I looked up the phone number for 24khost from their domain info.

Seems to be some random personal answering machine.  No name or anything, certainly doesn't sound like a business phone.

I also submitted a ticket through their website.


----------



## JDiggity (Aug 30, 2013)

Okay about tickets.  Yes I have been slow.  Lots of life stuff happening.  Between server failures, disk failures, network issues.  I have been having a ball.  Don't think I have deserted.  Just trying to get everything fixed up.  I will hopefully in the next 2 months have everything back to normal.  Don't run away.  We are not.  I will hopefully get all tickets answered this afternoon.


----------



## libro22 (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh great you're here!  i hope you can resolve support tickets soon, i am missing some few disk space which I urgently need.


----------



## drmike (Aug 30, 2013)

@24khost, good to see you are alive and kicking.   Hope you are well and everything gets back to normal soon.


----------



## JDiggity (Aug 30, 2013)

Working on getting that fixed should be taken care of soon.


----------



## Zach (Aug 30, 2013)

24khost said:


> Working on getting that fixed should be taken care of soon.


Do you guys need any help with anything?  I will be at Colostore tomorrow moring 9AM EST.  More than happy to help.


----------



## Slownode (Aug 30, 2013)

If you're having trouble making time for 24k, why not make someone manager? Zach know the basics, get him to help you. lol


----------



## Zach (Aug 30, 2013)

Slownode said:


> If you're having trouble making time for 24k, why not make someone manager? Zach know the basics, get him to help you. lol


Thanks, I think he does have a manager though.  Just figured I'd offer a hand if he needed me to do anything while I'm there.


----------



## texteditor (Aug 30, 2013)

Zach said:


> Thanks, I think he does have a manager though.  Just figured I'd offer a hand if he needed me to do anything while I'm there.


buy out his south bend division


----------

